

Skype security breached - rPawel

I have started receiving some spoofed messages yesterday from my friends and peers on Skype leading to some doggy urls. It seems I am not the only one:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.skype.com&#x2F;t5&#x2F;Security-Privacy-Trust-and&#x2F;Spoofed-message-from-contact&#x2F;td-p&#x2F;4026578<p>Some people blame new web api: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;security.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;93305&#x2F;insert-hidden-link-in-skype<p>Apparently there is no official Microsoft statement about the issue yet, apart from the quick note from a community moderator:<p>&quot;We can confirm continued reports from some Skype users about their accounts being used to send spam and we continue to investigating the cause.<p>Should your account be affected please ensure to change all your passwords. E.g. if you have a Skype account and a linked Microsoft account you need to change the password for both.<p>We&#x27;ll provide another update tomorrow.&quot;
======
thenomad
Yup, I've had that problem a couple of times recently too. Definitely a
current issue.

------
haidrali
This is interesting ...

------
dplucian
i've had that problem too. All my contacts received a spoofed message
yesterday.

